
Ganbreeder – Create beautiful, wild and weird images - jonbaer
https://ganbreeder.app/
======
peter_d_sherman
Intuition: AI "Dreams" could be implemented with something like this... first
create images with something like this, then run them through an AI image
recognizer (will result in goobledegook, requiring symbolic interpretation,
but that's what most human dreams are like) ... Result: the digital, electric
equivalent of a "dream".

That's what intuition tells me, anyway...

------
blueboo
why on earth would we need to sign up to play with this?

Oh for the high res up sell. Meh.

Use xyz/abcdef

